# Dubai Removal company



## rorymac (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking for a recommendation for a co. to help us move our stuff from one furnished apartment to another.

Grateful for any recommendations as the last people I used off Dubizzle gave me a lot earache about money because I am english, which I can do without!

Thanks in advance,

Rory


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

When we last moved we used eMovers - fast, efficient, couldn't fault them for service and very reasonable on price too.


----------



## rorymac (Mar 1, 2012)

TYVM for the info. will look them up.

I had wondered if it was worth hiring a van, but I think thats a load of hassle I guess and probably not much cheaper

Cheers

Rory


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Put it this way, we moved from a 3 bed to a 4 bed villa, they rocked up with 10 guys, two trucks and only took a few hours to do the job and charged about 4,500 Dhs to do it! They were amazing.


----------



## rorymac (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks....sounds good !


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

cannot recommend TMS enough. Total Moving Dubai
Never has a move been so stress free - the only major service I have ever received in Dubai for which I have had no complaints


----------



## rorymac (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks will look them up as well .

cheers

Rory


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How annoying are the people who seem to troll through to advertise themselves... even going far as signing up for two ids.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The only people who can answer this are regular posters who have no vested interest in the subject - please dont make it a boring list of removal company phone numbers who obviously dont get enough work without trolling forums, so if you see a post from someone who has only recently joined the forum, who has only made one or two posts and offers a phone number - ignore it!

Jo xxx


----------



## momarabi (Dec 20, 2012)

TMS (Total Movers & Storage) .. ROCKS
I *highly recommend* this company. Today they moved my 2 bedrooms apartment in JBR to JLT, they charged me AED.2000. It took them 3 hrs packing and another 3 Hrs unpacking and assembling/fixing ..etc. They are so high skilled not only in moving but also in their electrical/drilling/plumbing skills.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

momarabi said:


> TMS (Total Movers & Storage) .. ROCKS
> I *highly recommend* this company. Today they moved my 2 bedrooms apartment in JBR to JLT, they charged me AED.2000. It took them 3 hrs packing and another 3 Hrs unpacking and assembling/fixing ..etc. They are so high skilled not only in moving but also in their electrical/drilling/plumbing skills.


I used them again recently. VERY happy yet again. 
Not one item broken. Very quick, thorough and professional. We actually packed some items ourselves prior to the move and wish we hadn't! They would have done it better and faster. And the staff were very polite and helpful. 

And second the other skills as well - they installed a number of things for us, and did a better job than some "specialised" companies we had called up in our previous apartment. And even repaired a piece of furniture for us!


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

I used ALM movers Dubai they were pretty nice.They did excellent move for me few weeks back.I don`t have the contact number.


----------

